# Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Sep. 2008)

Hi,

bei mir am Maschendrathzaun wächst jedes Jahr die Trichterwinde. Und jedes Mal muss ich die abfummeln was sehr Zeitaufwendig ist. Leider geht die auc auf meine schönen Rosen ... und dann das gefummel ... puhh. 

 



Ich reiße sie dann auch samt der Wurzeln raus, aber trotzdem kommt die wieder.

Hat jemand eine Idee ? 

Round up hilft sicher nur die derzeitige Pflanze zu zerstören aber verhindert sicher nicht das sie im nächsten Jahr wieder kommt.


----------



## karsten. (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Hallo 

P f l a n z e n f r e u n d


versuch sie doch schön zu finden


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Ich find sie ja auch schön karsten, nur mein Nachbar nicht - und der sacht wech damit. Die Wurzeln befinden sich ja auf meiner Grundstücksseite und klettern tun se an seinem Zaun hoch ... und kommen dann auf sein Grundstück ... Auweija


Bedenken hab ich nur wegen meinen Rosen, da find ich die nicht toll - ich denke die erwürgen die und schränken sie im Wachstum ein.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Wenn Du sie wegen des Nachbarn schon "nicht schön finden kannst" - obwohl sie ja wirklich toll aussieht, da schliessen wir uns Karsten. gerne an, gibt es unseres Wissens nur wenige Möglichkeiten:

1.) Die Wurzeln ausgraben, am besten mit einer kleinen Grabgabel, dann ist die Gefahr nicht so gross, andere Wurzeln zu verletzen. Das gestaltet sich aber schwierig, denn das kleinste "vergessene" Stück Wurzel lässt wieder eine neue Winde entstehen.

2.) Alle überirdischen Teile konsequent täglich abreissen ... wirklich täglich !! Dann geht die Winde, wegen der fehlenden Fotosynthese, irgendwann ein. Das ist zwar eine langwierige, aber erfolgreiche Methode.

3.) Du kombinierst die Methoden 1. und 2. erst Graben und alles, was dann wieder "die __ Nase rausstreckt", abreisen.

4.) Du benutzt, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, Roundup. Das vernichtet die Winde auch dauerhaft .... aber: das Zeug ist nicht ganz so harmlos, wie man meinen könnte. Es bringt auch alles andere um, auf das es trifft. Wenn etwas "daneben geht", wäre dies das Ende von z.B. der Rose. Mit einem Pinsel auf die Blätter auftragen, verhindert zumindest "Streuverluste" anderer Pflanzen, die beim Sprühen leicht entstehen können. Wir werden das Mittel hier nicht "verteufeln", das muss, unserer Meinung nach, jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp .... wenn Du Dich für die "Reissmethode" und im besonderen, wenn Du Dich für die "Grabmethode" entscheiden solltest: die entfernten Pflanzenteile nicht auf den Kompost werfen  , sonst züchtest Du dort neue Winde.

Dies sind die Methoden, die wir kennen, vielleicht weiss ja jemand noch etwas, dass weniger aufwendig ist  .


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Hallo zusammen!




			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Trichterwinde



  Ich dachte die heißt " Ackerwinde "

Die hatte ich in meinen alten Garten auch und habe sie nie weg bekommen. Die Wurzeln sind sogar unter der Teichfolie gewachsen.



Und hier noch was zum Thema " Roundup "

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure Tipps !  

Volker, es gibt mehrere Windenarten

Claudia & Ludwig, nicht falsch verstehen - ich mag __ kletterpflanzen jeder Art. Hab sogar ein 30m langes und 2m hohes Rankgerüst gebastelt (Holzbalken mit grünem Maschendraht bespannt). da wachsen momentan sehr viele Clematis und zum Teil Kletterrosen.

Mein Nachbar spricht mich sofort an wenn er mal wieder ein Blättchen sprießen sieht ...

Darf der Nachbar mich eigentlich verklagen wenn ich die Trichterwinde nicht konsequent von unserem gemeinsamen Zaun entferne ?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Ich bins noch mal!



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf der Nachbar mich eigentlich verklagen wenn ich die Trichterwinde nicht konsequent von unserem gemeinsamen Zaun entferne ?




1. Oben hast Du geschrieben: Sein Zaun! 
2. Ich als Hausmeister habe da schon die verrücktesen Klagen mitbekommen.

Ein Beispiel:

Ein Zweig  ( wie gesagt ein Zweig ) von einer Brombeere ist ca. 1,5 Meter auf ein Nachbargrundstück gewachsen. Er hat eine Frist gesetzt von einer Woche um den Zweig zu entfernen. Ich habe es nicht geschafft in der Woche. Genau an dem Tag wo die Frist abgelaufen ist hat er eine Gartenbaufirma betellt die den Zweig abgeschnitten hat. ( Kosten :crazy 85,- Euronen )

Nur das Problem ist für ihn nicht gelöst worden, denn er mußte danach alle Äste seiner Bäume die auf unser Grundstücke hängen entfernen und das sind viele gewesen!

Ich sage dazu nur:

Pech gehabt!

Ein schnitt mit der Gartenschere und der Brombeerzweig wäre weg gewesen. Er hat fast zwei Tage mit der Kettensäge gearbeitet.

Der arme Kerl.  

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Hihi,

ja, es ist sein Zaun ... ich meinte mit gemeinsam halt gemeinsame Grenze sorry  ....

da hast du ja echt ne lustige Sache erlebt  

also werde ich ma versuchen kein blättchen an seinem zaun kriechen zu lassen.

Dürfte ich denn an seinen Zaun z.B. eine Bambusmatte dranmachen die zu meiner Seite schaut? 

dann würd ichs einfacher haben mit dem abfummeln der winde - die würde sich dann nicht mehr so um die maschen wickeln können

an meiner linken Zaunseite hat mein anderer Nachbar damals in einem Abstand zum Zaun von 50cm so mehrere __ Tannen gepflanzt, der nachbar ist nun 80 und die Tannen ca 20m hoch, die Stämme sind sehr dick und die Äste der fast halben Tanne hängen komplett in mein Grundstück ... 

abschneiden lassen kommt nicht in Frage, würde doof aussehen und der Tannen nicht zu gute kommen + der darin lebenden Tierwelt


das einzige was mir sorgen macht, ist dass diese Tanne ja Flachwurzler sind, ein beachtliches alter erreicht haben und bei einem stärkeren wind umfallen könnten

Muss der Tannenbesizer eigentlich einen *Tannengutachter* beauftragen dies mal zu prüfen ? Muss ich meinen Nachbar darauf hinweisen ? Muss er mir das Ergebnis mitteilen ?


----------



## Pöpsel (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*



> 1.) Die Wurzeln ausgraben, am besten mit einer kleinen Grabgabel, dann ist die Gefahr nicht so gross, andere Wurzeln zu verletzen. Das gestaltet sich aber schwierig, denn das kleinste "vergessene" Stück Wurzel lässt wieder eine neue Winde entstehen.
> 
> 2.) Alle überirdischen Teile konsequent täglich abreissen ... wirklich täglich !! Dann geht die Winde, wegen der fehlenden Fotosynthese, irgendwann ein. Das ist zwar eine langwierige, aber erfolgreiche Methode.



Habe das Konsequent ausgeübt und mittlerweile über 500 __ Winden größtenteils mit Langen dicken wurzeln aus dem Garten geholt. Es lässt langsam nach!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/grinbig.gif
 Zum Glück sind sie bei uns an ner zugänglichen Stelle. Haben die von unserer Nachbarin (hatte früher nen Kompost neben unserem Sichtschutz und da war das nen Paradies für die, DA ist jetzt aber nen Parkplatz mit nem Grünstreifen).

Lediglich einmal, als ich super genervt war hab ich die blätter mit Unkrausvernichter eingerieben und das auch bei der Nachbarin da war nämlich alles wieder voll. (ist ne Vermieterin die mit uns super befreundet ist und nicht hier wohnt also durfte ich das auch  )

Also mittlerweile sind sie echt größtenteils weg so das ich alle paar Tage höchstens 1-5 noch entfernen muss.

Sie sehen ja echt schön aus wenn sie blühen, aber breiten sich so fürchterlich schnell aus :X


----------



## karsten. (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Hallo

alles geregelt

mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bekämpfung der Trichterwinde ?*

Danke Karsten, 

nur diesen Punkt hab ich nicht gefunden 





> Muss der Tannenbesizer eigentlich einen *Tannengutachter* beauftragen dies mal zu prüfen ? Muss ich meinen Nachbar darauf hinweisen ? Muss er mir das Ergebnis mitteilen ?



was könnt ihr mir denn dazu sagen ?


----------

